# Seagull vs. Norman



## smokey29

Just like to get some info on a couple of dreads-the Seagull Entourage Rustic Acoustic Electric Tuner QI cutaway & the the Norman B18 CW. My son is considering one or the other-he plays a little country/bluegrass-which one one be the better pick. I know bith are canadian made and somewqhere in the same price range i think. anyway any info. would be apprec. so i can pass it on to him. thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Basically the Norman is the entry level guitar and the Seagull is the level up from that. Each have varying levels within themselves but the Seagull is the higher end guitar. They are both made by Godin in Quebec


----------



## ThePass

I've played both and really liked each. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> Basically the Norman is the entry level guitar and the Seagull is the level up from that. Each have varying levels within themselves but the Seagull is the higher end guitar. They are both made by Godin in Quebec


This is correct. If the price is similar, I would go with the Seagull. The wood and bracing are different in these guitars with the better wood and design in the Seagull. (This is also true of the Simon & Patrick in it's of better quality than the Norman line).


----------



## ThePass

Slightly off topic but while we are mentioning the stepping stones to a Seagull, where would my A&L Folk Cedar fit in?


----------



## Roryfan

GuitarsCanada said:


> Basically the Norman is the entry level guitar and the Seagull is the level up from that. Each have varying levels within themselves but the Seagull is the higher end guitar. They are both made by Godin in Quebec



The old Normans are fantastic. The best $200 I've ever spent was on a "pre-fire" B-20 that I picked up in the early 90s when I was living in Montreal.


----------



## Steadfastly

ThePass said:


> Slightly off topic but while we are mentioning the stepping stones to a Seagull, where would my A&L Folk Cedar fit in?


I think it's similar to Seagull and S & P. I was told by a guy at the Guitar Shop that most of the models are branded differently so stores in the same area can buy from them but have different guitars. Sort of like the Chevy and Pontiac idea.


----------



## S6 Cedartop

Most Seagulls have the 1.8" neck - slightly wider than the Normans, Simon&Patricks, and the Art&Lutheries. All Godin-built guitars, body styles are virtually identical. All are fine value for the money/


----------



## Greg Ellis

There's a MAJOR difference in the neck profile, in my experience. My '91 Norman B20 Folk neck is very slim front to back, almost like an Ibanez Wizard neck. The Seagulls I've played are like baseball bats, by comparison.


----------



## Steadfastly

Greg Ellis said:


> There's a MAJOR difference in the neck profile, in my experience. My '91 Norman B20 Folk neck is very slim front to back, almost like an Ibanez Wizard neck. The Seagulls I've played are like baseball bats, by comparison.


That must have changed somewhere along the line for the new ones are not like that at all but have the standard Godin shaped neck.


----------



## S6 Cedartop

The Seagull 1.8" neck is kinda chunky, and does take some getting used to, but offers fingerpickers a little extra space. And, of course, there's also the S6 Slim, which has a standard width neck...


----------



## Mooh

I love the folk size guitars that Godin makes. Several of my students have them and they all sound great. There's none of that Dreadnought boom of course, but everything else is there, tonally. Very comfortable to play too. One guy has one with a spruce top with tons of bear claw figure in it. Another has one with a cedar top, slot head, and tone that would be hard to match for twice the money.

I had an orange one (I forget which badge it had, either A&L or S&P) which I used as a student loaner. I replaced the nut and saddle with bone and the pins with ebony, installed strap buttons, and a pickup. Anyone who borrowed it loved it and I could have sold it many times. It came to be known as The Pumpkin, due to its colour. I eventually sold it to my neice's boyfriend when he was in need. That was 3 years ago. I never replaced it until last week when I placed an order for a Norman B-18 folk. It will be the new student loaner. I'll decide after it's been here a while whether I replace any parts. 

Norman, Seagull, S&P...lots of bang for the buck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

